
World Record Lego Great Ball Contraption Brickworld Chicago 2019 [video] - stennie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avyh-36jEqA
======
stennie
Great Ball Contraption (GBC) is a standard for building modular Rube Goldberg
machines that continuously move LEGO soccer balls or basketballs from one GBC
in-basket to the next using LEGO motors and programmable controllers:
[https://www.greatballcontraption.com/wiki/standard](https://www.greatballcontraption.com/wiki/standard).
This video from Brickworld Chicago last year has almost 400 GBCs with some
impressively creative approaches.

